# Моисей или Мойсей



## Arnoldas

Добрый вечер, друзья! Немогу найти ответа, почему по-русски пишется "Моисей", а не "Мойсей". Спасибо.


----------



## ahvalj

Потому, что произносится /мо.и.сей/, в три слога. Это слово заимствовано из греческого _Μωϋσῆς_ /mo.ü.sis/. В диалектах существовало произношение /мойсей/, но церковью оно не одобрялось и в литературный язык не попало.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Это слово заимствовано из греческого _Μωϋσῆς_ /mo.ü.sis/.


Произношение ипсилона сменилось с /y/ на /i/, судя по всему, в районе XI века, но слово в любом случае наверняка заимствовано из (старо)церковнославянского, куда было заимствовано из греческого на пару столетий раньше. Неуверенность у меня вызывает слоговая структура слова в византийском греческом и в церковнославянском. По крайней мере в новогреческом там дифтонгическое сочетание [o̞i̯].


----------



## ahvalj

Христианские имена попадали в славянский язык в то время, когда в константинопольском и солунском греческом ещё сохранялось произношение _υ_ как _ü,_ о чём свидетельствуют славянские дублеты:
_Евтухов/Евтушенко — Евтихий_​_Фурсов/Фурсенко — Фирсов_​_Куприянов — Чуприянов — Киприан_​_Курилин/Куриленко — Чурилин — Кирилл_​Судя по церковному характеру имён с _и,_ народной славянской передачей греческого _υ_ было именно _у._ Поскольку сам звук _у_ в славянском образовался из долгого _о_ веке в восьмом, можно полагать, что заимствования эти совершались в последние века первого тысячелетия, вслед за христианизацией болгар.

Имя _Моисей_ также имеет (редкую) украинскую пару _Мовсій_ (→ _Мовсієнко__/__Мовсиенко_). В украинском _у_ после гласного переходит в _ў _или _в_ (на письме _в_): _мій учитель,_ но _моя вчителька,_ так что первоначально и в этом варианте имени _Моисей_ был гласный _у_. От этого _*Моѹсеи /mo.u.se.jь/_ произошёл и основной украинский вариант этого имени: _Мусій_ (→ _Мусієнко_)

В греческом, насколько можно судить, дифтонгов со вторым элементом _ü_ никогда не возникало, поэтому во время заимствования в славянский это имя должно было произноситься с обычным полным гласным _ü_.


----------



## Arnoldas

Спасибо вам, друзья, за ваши разъяснения.  Всех благ вам и хорошего вам дня! 🤗💓


----------



## Rosett

Мойсей - это современное украинское написание.


----------



## Arnoldas

Rosett, я Вас понял. Спасибо.


----------



## ahvalj

В испанском и португальском также сохраняется раздельное произношение: _Moisés_.


----------



## jazyk

Arnoldas yже написал, что он не говорит по-английски. 

В испанском и португальском произношении этово слова есть дифтонг.


----------



## ahvalj

На Forvo (по ссылке в #8) у большинства произносящих дифтонга не слышно.


----------



## jazyk

Ha Forvo очень часто не говорят натурально.


----------



## Awwal12

jazyk said:


> Arnoldas yже написал, что он не говорит по-английски.


Прошу прощения, я уже почти автоматически пишу на Wordreference по-английски. Бывает, что перехожу с русского на английский прямо посередине текста, и только под конец замечаю, что что-то тут не так.  Исправил своё сообщение.


----------



## Arnoldas

Айм сори, ай донт спик инглиш! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> По крайней мере в новогреческом там дифтонгическое сочетание [o̞i̯].


Я уже не доверяю своему слуху… Вот новогреческое произношение в Forvo: _Μωυσής_ — есть там дифтонг? Вот слово с дифтонгом в исполнении первого говорящего: _σταϊκούρας_. 

Ещё предударный дифтонг: _γαϊδούρι_.


----------



## Awwal12

Естественно, я сам первым делом подстраховался и заглянул на Forvo.  Но точно уяснить что-то из той записи невозможно. Пишут, по крайней мере, про дифтонг.


----------



## jazyk

Я слышу дифтонг во всех этих трех греческих словах.

О греческих дифтонгах можно читать здесь.


----------



## ahvalj

Да я знаю про новогреческие дифтонги. Дело в том, что они все нефонемны и возникли из сочетаний гласных в византийское время или позднее, и, как представляется, не все носители языка произносят _i_ (после гласного) как полугласный во всех случаях. В русском есть чёткое грамматическое различие между _и_ и _й_ (_слу́чай : слу́чаи, попуга́й : попуга́и_), и говорящий по-русски поэтому не может позволить себе такой вольности, как говорящий по-новогречески… Мне в слове _Μωυσής _отчётливо слышатся три слога.


----------



## Awwal12

В любом случае на самом деле само понятие дифтонга не может существовать в отрыве от чисто фонологического описания. Материально идентичные сочетания звуков могут в разных языках анализироваться как дифтонги и как сочетания гласных, или как дифтонги и как сочетания гласного и согласного, т.к. даже вопросы слогоделения лежат в целом за пределами фонетики. Практически существенным вопросом здесь является то, является ли второй элемент в греческом "ωυ" существенно отличным от реализации "обычной" /i/ по длительности, напряженности и пр.


----------



## ahvalj

Я думаю, ответ может лежать в новогреческой поэзии — как там трактуется это слово: в два или три слога — но мне не хочется забираться с этим на греческий форум и потом пару дней реагировать на реплики. Важно, что у нас это слово трёхсложно. Да и вообще, до падения еров _Моѵсеи_ в старославянском и древнерусском мог произноситься только /mo.ü.se.jь/~/mo.u.se.jь/~/mo.ji.se.jь/.


----------



## jazyk

Perhaps the clearest example of this is the Biblical Greek name Μωυσῆς [mɔːu̯.sɛ̂ːs] (Moses), which was atticized as Μωϋσῆς [mɔː.y.sɛ̂ːs], then adapted to early Christian Latin as _Mōysēs_, from where it became Spanish _Moisés_, French _Moïse_, etc. The modern Greek form is Μωυσής [mo̞i̯ˈsis], whereas the modern Latin Vulgate form is _Mōsēs_.
Greek orthography - Wikipedia

Παιδάκια, παϊδάκια και διαλυτικά…
Начиная с Στο σημείο αυτό


ahvalj said:


> Важно, что у нас это слово трёхсложно.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Важно, что у нас это слово трёхсложно. Да и вообще, до падения еров _Моѵсеи_ в старославянском и древнерусском мог произноситься только /mo.ü.se.jь/~/mo.u.se.jь/~/mo.ji.se.jь/.


...И это, конечно, наиболее существенно. Вопрос в общем-то разбивается на две части: 1) какие звуки реально произносили византийцы и 2) как славяне (в частности, носители древнерусского) интерпретировали это в рамках своих фонологий.


----------

